# Danish zoo kills 18 month old giraffe



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...young-giraffe-deemed-surplus-feeds-lions.html

This is just ridiculous !


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

its terrible. and to then dissect it in front of children is just not on. especially when a new home was offered for it.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I can't believe anyone in their right mind would do that. Heartless.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i thought a zoo was supposed to care about animals.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

This is twisted! I don't only feel bad for the giraffe, but those children are probably scared forever!


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I can't imagine why they would feel like it was needed


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

That... That... Just heartless!


----------

